
Spin up a new .NET Core web app in a docker container using a web IDE - Lord_Zero
https://tberra.com/cloud9/netcore/dotnet/.net/2017/08/03/dotnet-core-cloud9-ide/
======
Lord_Zero
I am amazed how far .NET Core has come. I had so much trouble getting it to
work 6 months ago now it is dead simple to install and get working with right
away.

Disclaimer: I don't work for Cloud9, there are no referral links in my post
this is not spam. I will say C9 has made it so easy to experiment with new
tech. The Atom editor it uses is well known and has wonderful features like
autocompletion/intellisense (I do not think it has any .NET though, although
there is probably a plugin somewhere). And I like being able to blow away the
whole container if something goes wrong.

Some random tips to get the most out of it (some of these may be obvious):

* Try and only code one project per each workspace.

* Try and make sure everything your app needs to run is able to be pushed up to a remote git repo (github, bitbucket, aws codecommit).

* Make it easy for people to pull down your stuff and play with it. Keep all secure credentials out of your app/configs and move them to environment variables.

* For fun try and set up CI and CD for your projects. Treat the containers like they could disappear completely one day without warning.

